# WHAT A HORRIBLE XMAS PRESENT!



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

Well after getting through matching panel having planning meeting sorting out adoption leave at work and just about to  starting introductions on the 4th Jan.
We heard the bombshell today that the birth father is contesting the adoption placement now we can not believe how he could of done this right on christmas eve. He has never shown an interest in her before.
We are now left in complete limbo knowing that introductions can't go ahead until this is fingers crossed   sorted.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Merry Christmas
Oceania xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry, no advice, but big ((hugs)).

Hope it can be quickly sorted in the New Year.

Bop


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Oceania I am so sorry this has hapend, this would of been awful no matter what time of year it is.
It is just a shame this man has shown no intrest until now.
I hope you can get this sorted asp and have your intros soon.
I am thinking of you and hope you can still have a good Christmas.
BIG 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, that is horrible.   

  all will be well. Sorry I have no advice, but if BF has never shown any interest before, he's unlikely to get very far with contesting it.  

Hope you can find some peace this Christmas  

Bx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry my darlin 

I would hope that the bf has just had a pre christmas wobble as it is the season of yr when people have some strange ideas but never really get round to following through 

All I can do is send you some love and support as I can only imagine how I would feel if it was us 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh no! I'm really sorry hon. I hope it all works out right, especially when it seems he's never been interested before.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

THANK YOU for all your kind messages.
As it is Christmas we have not been able to find out anymore information but hopefully we will get to speak to someone tommorow    as it is a normal working day.

Oceania x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry didnt see this before xmas..so so sorry hun that this has happened, if you've read my story you'll know that we had something similar happen, its absolutely awful and i can fully understand how utterly devastating this sort of bombshell is  
i hope that they get this sorted ASAP and you can go into intros as planned    

kj x


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiya,

Felt I had to reply to this one, if he hasn't been involved in the childs life before and either he agreed to the adoption at the time of CPR writing or he didn't make himself available to contribute to the CPR then there is a strong chance the judge will decide it isn't in the childs best interest to wait and see whether he will maintain an interest. However, it may hold things up for a while as there may be an assessment of the fathers situation depending on factors such as the age of the child and any clear issues with him, ie drug dependancy. 

Good luck and I hope it gets sorted sooner rather than later  

H x


----------

